# SA's



## Quanta (Dec 21, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

I have an 80 Gallon SA tank.
1 Severum 
1 Angel
1 convict
1 jewel cichlid

I really wanted to get more Severums but from what I read they will probably start to fight, same with if I get more angels (if they pair up). 

Could anyone give me advice on what to add here? I want to get more color in my tank but am limited to the SA cichlids that get huge. Would rainbow fish work in this tank?

Any advice would be appreciated!

Q


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

What are the tank dimensions - is this a long low tank or a short narrow tall tank ?

I've got 6 severums, 2 blue acaras and assorted tankmates in a 125g with no problems - so depending on how much surface area you have (ie tall narrow tanks are poor for this) you might be able to add another pair of severums. I've also kept angels in 55g tanks with no problems.
I've kept odessa barbs, rosy barbs, giant danios, rainbowfish, and loaches with my SA cichlids without any problems, as well as various "plecos" and catfishes.


----------



## Quanta (Dec 21, 2007)

Width = 15in
height = 18in
l= about 4ft

Thanks for such a speedy reply redpaul


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

ok, those dimensions are pretty reasonable.
How long has the tank been setup ?

How big are the existing fishes right now ?

my first inkling would be to add some dither fish first, then a few more sev's or angels.
Rosy barbs would be good for color and don't get huge, or preacox rainbows. (I usually put the bigger rainbows in longer tanks - they always look cramped to me in 4ft tanks).
Both of those fishes would add bright red to the tank (and the rainbows would also add bright blue).


----------



## Quanta (Dec 21, 2007)

Its been up for a few years now.

The severums about 7 inches
Angel - 4ish (tall) 
convict- 2 inch
jewel- 3 inch


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

first off, Only half of your fish are SA. Jewel cichlids are african and convict cichlids are central american.

Also, you should be able to add a couple things to that tank, it sounds pretty lightly stocked as is. I think 5 large enough rainbowfish would work, as would say a blue acara, or a geophagus


----------

